# Utility John Deere tractor



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm looking to get another tractor for all around chore work. Light rotary mowing, unloading chopper wagons, tedding hay, pulling a v rake, and filling in on the tmr mixer in a pinch. I rented my neighbors linewraper today and had to move his 2030 diesel to get at the wrapper and thought it seemed relatively handy. My question is which of the series are better and which should a person avoid. Looking from the 2030 all the way through the 6000 ten series. 
Thanks in advance for any advice.
Chris


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would look for a 50, 55, or 6000 series. None are perfect but these are pretty good as a whole. Drive the middle of each series to get a good feel.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

How many horse tractor are you looking at. I have been around the 2030, 40, etc and they are all fairly similar. I do know cold starting ability and I think the torque band improved each series. I have a 2155 and like it. Of course, another few gears in the baling range, 4wd and about 50 more horsepower would be nice...


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

As far as horsepower I could go anywhere from 50 to 90. My other tractors I use for these jobs are the late 4020 or my 4030 when it's not in the shop. I'm looking at something smaller and easier on fuel. Wouldn't mind a nice 3020 but a powershift diesel that is in great shape cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

twenty years ago when I was in high school I worked for a neighboring farmer and he had a 2240 with fel and mfwd, was kind of gutless but it always started and tough as nails. The mfwd made it unhandy but overall I liked that little tractor.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I worked at the school farm when I was going to college...among other tractors on the farm was. 2355 mfwd with a bucket. It was used for pulling silage out of the pit, cleaning feedlot pens, hauling hay, pulling sprinkler guns and pulling the drop floor hog trailer. It was a tough little tractor. I think it's about 60 hp, might be one to consider.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grew up with two 2440's. Great little tractors. If you are looking for FWA then the 50/55 series or 6000 as vol mentioned. Currently running a 2355 w/loader & FWA. Make sure it has the hi/lo on it so you have 16 instead of 8 speeds. Price wise the 40 series would be the way to go. The 50/55 series bring a premium I think.

We ran the 2440 on our mixer on a 60 cow dairy.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Widairy said:


> Wouldn't mind a nice 3020 but a powershift diesel that is in great shape cost an arm and a leg.


Keep in mind although 3020's are handy tractors but they have "orphan engines" & used engine blocks are nearly as scarce as hen's teeth. 55 series utility tractors are easier to mount & dismount because the gearshift levers were relocated further forward on operators station.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I know I was at a dealer lot last fall and they had a 2755 and a 6400 sitting there. Both open station and 2wd, the 6400 also had a 620 loader. The 6400 was rough enough I wouldn't have been interested but it was a lot more comfortable than the 2755. They wanted an insane price for the 2755 it looked sharp at a glance but when you really started examining it it had been well used with a DuPont overhaul. I really like the flat platform on the 6000 series.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Widairy said:


> I know I was at a dealer lot last fall and they had a 2755 and a 6400 sitting there. Both open station and 2wd, the 6400 also had a 620 loader. The 6400 was rough enough I wouldn't have been interested but it was a lot more comfortable than the 2755. They wanted an insane price for the 2755 it looked sharp at a glance but when you really started examining it it had been well used with a DuPont overhaul. I really like the flat platform on the 6000 series.


Hmmm...I got a JD 2755 coming up for sale soon. Let's make a deal. I'll bet I can beat their price.


----------

